# Objekt von jsp an set Methode von Bean übergeben!



## Gast (24. Nov 2007)

Hallo,
habe folgende Situation:

```
<%
	Hashtable hashtable = (Hashtable)session.getAttribute("hashSessionObject");
%>
<jsp:useBean id="tableBean" class="mybeans.TableFromHashBean" />
<jsp:setProperty name="tableBean" property="hashtable" value="<%=hashtable%>" />
```

Bekomme leider immer eine NullPointerException:

```
java.lang.NullPointerException
	mybeans.TableFromHashBean.setHashtable(TableFromHashBean.java:19)
```

Die Session ist definitiv vorhanden. Bin Anfänger auf dem Gebiet, vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen?!

Für alle Antworten im Voraus vielen Dank

Conrad


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (24. Nov 2007)

Nunja, evtl. machst du in dem setter auch etwas, was ne NullPointerException auslöst?
Oder das Objekt ist nicht in der Session drin?
Ich selbst bevorzuge übrigens anstelle von
<%=hashtable%>
lieber
${hashtable}
oder ohne das Scriptlet
${sessionScope.hashtable}


----------



## Guest (25. Nov 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort,
der Fehler war in der set Methode.

Vielen Dank für die Antwort

Conrad


----------

